# deep set eyes with very visible lids - need help!



## ellexesse (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi


  	I've been trying to find a good way to apply eyeshadow to my eyes which are deep set yet have a lot of visible lid.  Much like Judith Light's.  It is a nightmare!   

  	Can anyone recommend anything?  I am starting to think I need to stick to neutral tones on the lid and then just slightly darker on the brow bone/ just above the crease.  When I put anything in the crease I look terrible and dark eyeshadow on the lids does too.

  	As for liner, i just can't figure out how to do a winged look at all and therefore stick to just the same width all along the upper lashes,


https://plus.google.com/u/0/103501532907226398670/posts?q=deep%20set%20eyes%20%22visible%20lids%22&hl=en&safe=off&prmd=imvns&bav=on.2%2Cor.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.%2Ccf.osb&biw=1024&bih=508&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N 

  	Hope the link works.


----------



## ellexesse (Jun 15, 2012)

X


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi!

  	I could be wrong, but take a look at LC.  She's a member here on Specktra and your eyes are reminding me of hers although like I said, I could be wrong - but she manages to pull of EVERYTHING.  She's stunning!  Maybe taking a look at her work you'll get some helpful tips.

  	Here are a couple of looks she's posted in the FOTD section:

  	http://www.specktra.net/t/179216/fotd-using-chen-man-force-of-love-lipstick

  	http://www.specktra.net/t/179586/mac-so-reel-reel-sexy-fotd

  	http://www.specktra.net/t/178751/neutrals

  	Hope this helps and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## hasegirl (Jun 18, 2012)

You could also take a look at a spanish blogger who's awesome: 

  	www.makeupzone.net she also has deep set eyes 




  	This is her vimeo channel: http://vimeo.com/makeupzone (its in spanish but you can always watch what she's doing)


----------



## 27blysse (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Laura!
  	So this is what we learned in class:
  	Method 1: Light shade from brow to lash.  Then a medium shade to contour, but just above the crease, not in it, and blend upwards.  Eyeliner as close to the lashes as possible. 
  	Method 2: Reverse Crease: light color from brow to lash.  Dark color at the lash line, blending up towards the crease (should gradually fade into the light color, stopping before the crease).

  	Looking at your picture with your hair pulled back, your upper lash line actually drops down past your lower lash line, and keeps going a tad (creating an almost down turned effect).  If you'd like to wear a cat eye or winged liner, keep the liner close to the lash from inner corner to 2/3 of the way across, then stop.   throw a bit of mascara on your lower lashes (this creates a guideline for your wing), then draw your wing as and extension upwards from your lower lash line, (you can keep the angle of the lower lash line, or just extend out as if you were going to meet the corner/end of your eyebrow).  once you have the lower portion of the mapped, go back to the upper lash line, and extend it to meet the wing, thickening it slightly and curving towards the end of your flick.  >.< this is hard to explain, but if I ever get a tablet, i'll do some diagrams for your over your picture


----------



## shaista1985 (Jul 5, 2012)

hi - i have deep set eyes just like you are saying too, which you can see from the pics on my blog. 

  	It took me a while to figure out best technique.  i would do my crease as per the norm and open my eyes. u couldnt see any crease color/details and they were soo sunken in.. i finally managed to work it out, lol

  	when applying colour, go a little above crease slightly on browbone (check my pics) this way when your eyes are open a hint still shows.. 

  	very imporant, if ur anythink like me the bone structure of your eyes will create massive shadows and depth in inner corner etc.. conceal this well to remove unessary darkness and shadows. 

  	i also take a matte shadow like MAC Vanilla and apply that all in my inner eye area(whole area, not just tear duct) - this brightens it well ...


----------



## shaista1985 (Jul 5, 2012)

for winged/cat eye liner.. i dont take the liner right out to the edge of my outer eye and then wing out.  i stop a little earlier than the end of the eye and life it up to wing it out.. then i join it from the bottom to bottom lash line.. 

  	hard to explain in writing.. if you want i can do a blog post tutorial about it for u


----------



## shaista1985 (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump!


----------

